# Black list for preservation companies?



## This Old Spouse (Sep 4, 2015)

Is there a pinned post somewhere for black-listed companies? Tried a search but it yielded nothing.

Thanks ...


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

This Old Spouse said:


> Is there a pinned post somewhere for black-listed companies? Tried a search but it yielded nothing.
> 
> Thanks ...


all of them?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

newreo said:


> all of them?



This! Not joking.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

newreo said:


> all of them?






Pretty much


----------



## This Old Spouse (Sep 4, 2015)

Color me confused, but there aren't any to be trusted? :vs_worry:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Regarding Nationals? Rule of thumb is if you can't shake their hand or drive to their office in a half day, no.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

This Old Spouse said:


> Color me confused, but there aren't any to be trusted? :vs_worry:






You are learning fast. 


Spend some more time reading here. :vs_coffee: :vs_coffee: You'll soon see


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This Old Spouse said:


> Color me confused, but there aren't any to be trusted? :vs_worry:



It's how the system works that causes the problems and the system is basically the same for all nationals.


----------



## This Old Spouse (Sep 4, 2015)

So far we've gotten our jobs by word of mouth. What's the best way to approach the banks/mortgage companies directly?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

This Old Spouse said:


> So far we've gotten our jobs by word of mouth. What's the best way to approach the banks/mortgage companies directly?



Lunch and learns and breakfast at their sales meetings has worked well for us.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Lunch and learns and breakfast at their sales meetings has worked well for us.


Free massage with a happy ending works well too... but on a serious note LinkedIn has a group of blacklisted company's. simple search and you should be able to find it.

It popped up in one of the groups im in, but for the life of me i cant remember the name, Blacklist company's or company's who not to work for.. something close to that i think.


----------

